

Uber Competitor Cabify Closes $8M Series A To Accelerate In LatAm - mokkol
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/01/cabify-series-a/

======
jusben1369
Congrats. Even though many of these services started in "1st World" it seems
like much of the growth is in taxi heavy 2nd and 3rd world countries.

------
jtreminio
I would _not_ take a non-licensed taxi in Mexico.

